# Jerry Poteet's e- academy



## Deleted member 34973 (Sep 12, 2016)

Recently my wife and I joined and became members of JPJKD...through his online platform. My wife was interested in learning an art together and wanted something well rounded. She looked at several things and really like the idea of the online based training that JPJKD has to offer. Me, I am flexible and thought, what the hell, it wouldnt hurt for me to experience something new.

I am wondering if anyone here in the JKD forum, has any experience with the JPJKD e-academy? If so, what is your opinion concerning his platform.

Thank you


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 12, 2016)

First know Jerry Poteet passed away January 15, 2012, so it is his e-academy in name only.

I trained in the Jerry Poteet line for a very short time and then my teacher moved so I wanted a DVD of Poteet doing the basics, which I had already learned, just to keep me going

Other than that I have had no dealing with their e-academy directly. I did have dealing with them about purchase of a Jerry Poteet DVD prior to the e-academy coming into existence, and after multiple e-mails and many promises it basically amounted to they stole my money and made all sorts of promises that I would get free access to an online training forum they were going to build. I can only assume it is the e-academy. For the record I never heard from them again about the DVD and they never returned an e-mail of mine when I asked them about the e-academy.

I honestly hope your experience is better than mine


----------



## KPM (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey Xue Sheng.....have you ever taken a look at the DVD series that Jerry Poteet did?  I've seen it listed on Amazon and eBay.  6 DVDs.  Just wondering if it is any good.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 16, 2016)

I have his first one because all I really got when I trained it as basics and it is something to keep me training should I ever have the opportunity to go back and train with a teacher. As far as the first video goes, I like it, it does not cover a whole lot of ground, but I think it is pretty good detail based on what I learned when training with my teacher


----------



## NYFIGHTSOURCE (Jan 30, 2017)

The first 6 dvd's which were originally VHS are a good start.     There is a lot of basics in the set.    His wife(Fran) and Vern who trained with Jerry are displayed in the videos.    People who have trained with Jerry will say it's scratching the surface of what JKD is.  I remember Jerry telling my instructor and myself that he would never put the whole art in videos.   I own this first 6 DVD's.   I look back at them from time to time.   I am not a part of the E-Poteet series.    I have heard several people who trained with Jerry say they are not great.   That is of course their opinion.   I don't know since I have not seen them.


----------

